# Questions that make strangers fall I love



## Gypsybones (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Tadaa (Nov 29, 2017)

Met my first boyfriend asking " how is life in small town canada?"
He said "pretty hard if you re gay. "
I replied, " pretty much the same as in belgium then"
"Oh.. "
"Yup.." and a big grin cause he was cute
and that was the start of that..

This summer i met somebody asking where there is a good place to go dance after the bar we were at closes. Even i knew well enough the whole city shuts down at 1am.
We ended up going to my place and sat outside having some beers for a while and made out.
Next day he said he was soo impressed with me asking that first question. So i tried remembering for a few days what it was that i said. Untill it cameback.. guess it wasnt really the question tho.. 
Still got a crush on that guy.. more so after laying naked in bed and him saying
"Lets trainhop to the grand canyon"
Me replying, "sure why not.. But i cant leave tomorrow cause i promised a friend to help fix his house"
"Ok"
"Hmm this isnt gonna happen is it? Cause for real.. i am down. I am gonna hop around anyway in a week and you re cool so why not"
"No, i cant.. really want to thoj.. but i need to study, trying to get into harvard med school"
"Bummer. But call me if you dont get in"
He called me a few weeks after. Said he might hop with me to the east coast.
But then life got in between..


But these do beat the ...
He smiles
I smile
Another smile
Your place, my place convertation
Make out
Talk about life


----------



## Dagonshucks (Apr 2, 2018)

I was in Newark, NJ and I saw a really hot guy when I was buying groceries with the self checkout machines. I asked him if he could teach me how to use them newfangled electrics, because I lived deep in the woods in the country and I had never seen one before, but I was never going back! He wouldn't leave my side for months, and it turned out he spoke seven languages. I told him I was going to Maine before I left him and he went and settled down there.


----------

